# Faith, Naya and Catherine! MORE PICS ADDED!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here they are! I love them all already! Faith is such a sweet girl, I can already tell she will be with us forever!

MCH Pecan Hollow GL Faith


















She was sono'd with twins + and due very late march to mid April.









Introducing little miss Naya. She has awesome feet and legs and general appearence.









And Catherine, she is very very very long and smoothly blended.









And both of them together -





































And here is Ginger snoozing in her stall. She is such a funny girl.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

What cute goats! I love the markings on Faith's face.

Your mineral feeder holds up to them standing in it! Mine broke in about 3 days. :roll: My girls are a little ruff I guess.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

I had to lower their feeder since they are babies but I usually put my feeders high enough so they can barely reach the minerals and I put a cement block under it which helps them reach easier. By putting it up high they can't poop in it and they don't stand in it as much.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

awwww..... they are soo cute!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

I love Faith's coloring! She's so rich in color! I'd keep her always too! Congrats, they're all beautiful!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

Oh they are just to pretty! They have such sweet faces


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

I just let the new girls Naya and Catherine play outside with two of my other young does. Naya is just spectacular, I mean gorgeous. I just cannot wait to show her. I am so glad they decided to sell her to me!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

Are you getting Blackberry too? I didn't know Jodi was selling so many of her goats. Is she selling out? I haven't talked to her in a while.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

No she isn't selling out. I had asked about her before but decided not to get her. But I emailed her awhile ago asking if she was still there and so I am getting her sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

I'm pretty pleased with Blossom who is her daughter. She is a nice doe. Congrats on all these new goats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

They are very pretty Chelsey!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

Congrats Chelsey!!! They are so lovely! Yay! :leap:

My gosh girl. Ok, including Blackberry since she is coming soon.. HOW MANY goats do you have now???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

I have 17 at the moment. 1 is for sale though... Can you believe I got even MORE pics now :slapfloor:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Faith, Naya and Catherine oh yeah and Ginger too. OVERLOAD!!*

They are all so GORGEOUS!!! Catherine has trouble written all over her face! :ROFL: I love, love, LOVE Faith's rich color! And Naya's color is different, but unique and I really like it!

How many do you plan to have by the end of the year with the kids you have reserved and are retaining? Just curious! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHA wouldn't you like to know! I don't have any more reserved this year. But next year I have two reserved from Twin Creek so still a long time to go before I get them! I really don't plan on getting many more this year. I want to retain several does (if they have any) and possibly a buck from Faith. 

Catherine is such a little mischief maker! LOL and what a personality! Her and Robin are alot alike in that department :doh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I agree, Cathrine looks like Trouble! Very pretty ladies!!!


----------

